# Turnigy Lithium Polymer Battery for EV?



## formula (Nov 22, 2014)

Have anyone heard to tried to use the hobby RC battery for EV? 

I checked some of Turnigy battery and they are rated very high C. like 40C, 60C even 120C battery. that is good C rating for EV use.











60C contstant 120C burst rated cells
Minimum Capacity: 5000mAh

that is 5amp X 60 = 300amp output
Configuration: 6S1P / 22.2V / 6Cell 

5amp X 22.2V =111wh rating

that is 6660 Watt output from one little battery. 

PRICE $78.67


----------



## formula (Nov 22, 2014)

sorry about that. I am new to this forum.

I can't find the direct info about using this battery. could you please help me for that. thanks


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't know what you will find using the search but
my tuppence worth
These batteries are not normally used because
(1) - number of cycles - these are normally considered to be good for less than 500 cycles
(2) - failure modes
The Life we normally use just dies quietly when it fails
These are a bit noisier (they blow up and burst into flames)

Now against that they have much higher power to weight ratios so I believe some people have used them in drag cars


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...et-legal-vw-sandrail-dune-buggy-125425p5.html

This guy is using them (or something similar)
We are watching and waiting to see what will happen


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

formula said:


> Have anyone heard to tried to use the hobby RC battery for EV?
> 
> I checked some of Turnigy battery and they are rated very high C. like 40C, 60C even 120C battery. that is good C rating for EV use.


Unless you're racing short tracks, why would you want such a high C-rate for an EV car? 60C is a one minute discharge. You intend to drive your car for just one minute


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi 

I have used turnigy batteries for the last 4 years in various electric bike projects.

They are great for these because they are cheap and power density is great. Unfortunately they don't have a great cycle life and often cells are dead on arrival, or die quickly. Having said that if the odd cell doesn't die straight away they tend to last fine. You can increase cycle life by charging to 4.15v instead of 4.2 and don't discharge below 3.6v. They go out of balance quite quickly so you need a balance charger and it's important to be able to have a low cell voltage alarm so you don't over discharge them. As the post above said there's loads of info on endless spere.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Well look at the price and you will find out why. Secondly the Turnigy quality is very low and why they are so cheap. A good quality LiPo will cost 3 times that much. 

LFP = 31-cents per wh
Lipo = 71-cents per wh


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

zsnemeth said:


> Use the damn search!!!
> 
> It's been discussed dozens of times!!!


That was uncalled for and absolutely ZERO help


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Go here and use the LiPo links:
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=26621

Live for Physics and other bikers have quite a bit of experience with them.
Bit risky, too variable and short-lived for larger packs for larger vehicles IMO.
The bike sized packs require some babysitting which is greatly multiplied with a much larger pack. Btw, you likely would have found this link if you had done a search because I've posted it before. Select "posts" when you search, not "threads".


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

LiPo blow up because you make them blow up.
You either bought crap quality (Turnigy) or you over discharged them or you didn't allow for any cooling or all 3.
The problem with multi series prepacked LiPo blocks is they don't have cooling. 
Im using YGS in my race bike. In 2 years Ive had 1 cell bloat due to a punctured skin. This is out of 2 packs with 420 cells each that have done about 2000km racing and testing. Ive seen temperatures of 60C and they haven't "burst into flames" like some "YouTube" types have told you.

Build a pack from individual double ended cells with air gaps between each cell.
Also you need to be more specific when you say "EV"
Are you making a commuter or a race vehicle. Car or bike.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> LiPo blow up because you make them blow up.
> You either bought crap quality (Turnigy) or you over discharged them or you didn't allow for any cooling or all 3.
> The problem with multi series prepacked LiPo blocks is they don't have cooling.
> Im using YGS in my race bike. In 2 years Ive had 1 cell bloat due to a punctured skin. This is out of 2 packs with 420 cells each that have done about 2000km racing and testing. Ive seen temperatures of 60C and they haven't "burst into flames" like some "YouTube" types have told you.
> ...


 Good info. What is the cost and where do you purchase them?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://ygspower.com/prosecond.php?pid=5


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

At the bottom of the table at the link you gave it says:
Long cycle life: over 100 times

How many charge cycles do you have on yours?


----------



## formula (Nov 22, 2014)

thanks for all the info. I think I will stay away from these cell because of the cycle life. this cell is great for racing, but not everyday EV. I am working on a E-Wheel project and looking for battery that will last and lower cost. 

is it better to use the couple large cell as one module or using 100 pcs of 18650 cell as one module like Tesla style.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

formula said:


> is it better to use the couple large cell as one module or using 100 pcs of 18650 cell as one module like Tesla style.


You tell us. Is it easier and safer; 6831 connections, or 10's of connections.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunking said:


> You tell us. Is it easier and safer; 6831 connections, or 10's of connections.


It depends on the quality of the connections, doesn't it?

The fact is, it is easy to make excellent connections with either kind.


----------



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

I have used Turnigy cells for years on my RC Helicopters & Planes. They are good for about 50-100 cycles, and have a usable lifespan of a couple of years max in most cases. For these reasons, only drag cars are using that type of cell at this time.


----------



## formula (Nov 22, 2014)

I just found out Turnigy also have the LiFePO4 battery. anyone try that one out for EV conversion?


----------

